# DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2014 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Auch im Jahr 2014 kämpfen hier 35 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen, die alle nach dem 31.12.1982 geboren sind, um den Titel 

*
„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2014“. *

Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Die Gruppe 1 besteht aus17 Darstellerinnen, die Gruppe 2 aus 18 Darstellerinen. 
Aus jeder Gruppe kommen mindestens 9 Darstellerinnen ins ab Mitte Juli 2014 beginnende Finale, danach noch 2 Darstellerinnen mit den nächstmeisten Punkten, egal welcher Vorentscheidungsgruppe sie angehören, also ingesamt 20 Darstellerinen.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!


In der Gruppe 1 starten 7 Darstellerin aus „Lindenstraße", 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Verbotene Liebe“ und 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Unter uns“, also 17 Darstellerinnen. 

In der Gruppe 2 starten 3 Darstellerinnen aus "Sturm der Liebe", 2 Darstellerinen aus "Rote Rosen", 7 Darstellerinnen aus "Alles was zählt" und 6 Darstellerinnen aus "GZSZ".

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Eine Bitte an einen Admin: Bitte im Thread "Umfragen" Die Abstimmungen in beiden Vorentscheidungsgruppen zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014 oben anpinnen. Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 "Das Finale", muss nicht mehr angepinnt sein. 

Danke! 

Gruß Walt!


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

Muss mir vor dem Abstimmen erst mal die Damen aus der Lindenstraße anschauen....da hab ich nämlich eine *Niegesehenlücke*


----------



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Ich werde hier bald mal Bilder von den 35 Mädels posten!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Hier sind die Mädels der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 im Bild:

Lilian Büchner (Chantal Löhmer), Lindenstraße






Anna Sophia Claus (Sara Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Dominique Kusche (Sophie Ziegler), Lindenstraße





Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße





Julia Stark (Sarah Ziegler), Lindenstraße





Sarah Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindenstraße	





Cosima Viola (Jacqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße	





Henrike Fehrs (Alexa Berg), Verbotene Liebe





Jana Julie Kilka (Jessica Stiehl), Verbotene 





Melanie Kogler (Marlene von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe





Mieth (Kim Wolf), Verbotene Liebe





Diane Willems (Dana Wolf), Verbotene Liebe





Sarah Hannemann (Josephine „Joe“ Johlke), Unter uns	





Sarah Stork (Leonie Weidenfeld), Unter uns





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns





Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann), Unter uns	





Joy Lee Juana Abiola-Müller (Michelle “Micki” Fink), Unter uns


----------



## Don Sven (27 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Auswahl in beiden Gruppen! Danke!


----------



## congo64 (29 Dez. 2013)

hab gevotet - danke für die Bilder


----------



## Walt (13 Juni 2014)

*Bitte abstimmen!

Die Vorentscheidung läuft nur noch 3 Wochen! Bitte stimmt ab!

Wer kommt ins Finale?

Meine Favoritin der Gruppe 1:

Melanie Kogler*






*Gruß
Walt*


----------

